# brushing putty.



## paradigm (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi.First time posting.Need some info on using brushing putty.
Never used this stuff before so hope someone can help.
Working on some painted doors with some serious grain showing.Heard brushing putty will fill in the grain without the sanding and re-sanding involved with regular fillers.So my question is whether I can use brushing putty over a previously painted surface or will I need to strip the paint first.
Thanks,paradigm.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Thomas Why don't you start a pricing thread instead? is a lot more fun than asking about brushing putty.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey Thomas Why don't you start a pricing thread instead? is a lot more fun than asking about brushing putty.


It ain't me!


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

OP, do you mean the brushing putting from Fine Paints of Europe? It fills in grain but it is probably not the quick fix I think you are looking for.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Seattlepainting said:


> OP, do you mean the brushing putting from Fine Paints of Europe? It fills in grain but it is probably not the quick fix I think you are looking for.


Would not recommend over latex.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> It ain't me!


:blink: ohh man, I hope your username doesn't end up like TJ's. We have several TJ's around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Google Swedish putty and see if this is what you seek.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Do a search on this stuff here on Paint Talk. I used it a couple of weeks ago. On oak it takes two coats to fill all the grain. It adds a ton of time because it doesn't brush smooth, even with 5% Penetrol added to it. You have to sand heavily between coats. It will leave brush marks in your final coat.


----------



## paradigm (Oct 14, 2012)

Seattlepainting said:


> Would not recommend over latex.


Thanks for the advice.What do you think about regular primer before the brushing putty?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> It ain't me!


He cuts the zz's.:whistling2:


----------

